# Headset and Mic problem



## josh77577 (Aug 25, 2010)

After going through two cheep mics within about a year i decided to get an expensive mic and Ive gone through three i think so far after returning them. It always happens the same way after a mouth of daily use the left headphone goes out and than the other later on and i treat my mics well.http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=e8ce7f29be714952e9f36ed6a108a359en02
So when i went to buy my third one i asked the guy at best buy and he suggest it was my mic/headset jack or my sound card so i got a usb mic so it would have a usb sound card and would not use the jacks same problem.http://www.steelseries.com/us/products/audio/5hv2-usb/information

So i was thinking it may be something wrong with my computer thats doing it. 

my specs:
processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 quad-core processor 2.20 GHz
Memory (RAM): 6.0 GB
operating system: Vista SP2
System type: 64 bit operating system
video card: Radeon HD 4650 (1 GB GDDR2 Memory)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Some microphones require a voltage in order to make them work .. not sure if your board comes under this heading though. If the mic has a "strereo' jack then most likely it requires voltage .. if its a "mono" jack it won't.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

That's odd... Perhaps there is an issue with your sound hardware inside the PC causing it to blow earphones? Using a USB setup would complicate things by adding a second audio interface, but would bypass your computer's existing problematic sound hardware.

What exactly does your system have for a sound board/chip?


----------

